# Cafes in Norwich....



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

If you find yourself in "The Fine City".... News of even more decent places to try out. Aaronb will know The Window, Strangers, Little Red Roaster and Mustard.... Though I know his experiences of some have been variable....

Still, better to have greater choice than less..... Must try some of these next time I'm there... Well, the two I don't know about....

Ian


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Like Aaron, I still think there's plenty of room for improvement in Norwich.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Not a fan of Red Roaster or Mustard - but wont slate them again. Still need to make it to littlehaven.

I love The Window, but then I was always a fan of Has Bean & Hayley is a lovely person









Clever Dick's opposite John lewis (Bonds) is now serving Has Bean, they didn't have the extraction quite right when I visited but I think they are getting help with it. Nice people who want to make it work.

Is the one on Magdalen St any good?

And of course we mustn't forget out local Roaster Smokey Barn!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I paid my first visit for a long time to Strangers today. Was really impressed actually, lots of good coffee available & Alex was totally into it as you could imagine. Will def return


----------

